# Kanipahow Lodge Chapleau Ontario



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We spent a week at Kanipahow. The cavin was perfect for our group of 8. We brought 2 boats and rented one. The boat that was rented was OK. They only have 8hp engines but the best place to walleye fish this week was 300yds from the dock. Most of the week my sons and I traveled around to local lakes targeting smallmouth. We found lots of them. 4 days of triple digit numbers. We caught some walleye and pike also but mostly we hit smallies. We used ned rigs, drop shots, dark sleepers and jerk baits. Best fishing i have ever had.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful Bronze colored fish. Looks like a great vacation with your sons!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

For my Son said:


> We spent a week at Kanipahow. The cavin was perfect for our group of 8. We brought 2 boats and rented one. The boat that was rented was OK. They only have 8hp engines but the best place to walleye fish this week was 300yds from the dock. Most of the week my sons and I traveled around to local lakes targeting smallmouth. We found lots of them. 4 days of triple digit numbers. We caught some walleye and pike also but mostly we hit smallies. We used ned rigs, drop shots, dark sleepers and jerk baits. Best fishing i have ever had.


Good job Dad !!


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

How did the walleye fisherman do? We are headed up next week, can't wait!


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

billy4prez said:


> How did the walleye fisherman do? We are headed up next week, can't wait!


Sorry i haven’t been on in a while. We each got our 2 walleye per day while we were catching smallmouth


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

For my son,

We chatted a while back by PM. Glad to hear your trip went well. I know you used to use a different lodge in the area. Did you relocate to be closer to the back (drive to) lakes? I thought you were pretty satisfied with the other lodge as well from what I remember. 

Assuming you stayed at the main lodge. Did you hear anything about their outposts....they seem intriguing.


----------

